# Some linux ports with wrong fonts



## tbyte (Mar 16, 2010)

There is some strange problem (Or I haven't read some UPDATING article  ). Some linux applications (notably TeamSpeak and googleearth) have wrong (very very very small and totally unreadable) fonts for menus. Is there some font missing (I have no problems at all with native apps) or there could be some other reason ?


----------



## tbyte (Mar 16, 2010)

Both apps use QT (1 more reason to hate it  ). As far as I can see GTK apps have no probs.
PS: And qtconfig does not help at all


----------

